# Ford Eluminator - 320ft-lb/280hp crate motor



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone know more? I lost my source, but I remember it being $5k.









Ford Performance's Eluminator Is A New 281HP Electric Crate Motor | Carscoops


The motor should find it ways into a number of electromods




www.carscoops.com





It's only compelling to me if you can unbolt the final drive and still have 2:1 reduction...Otherwise it's more or less a stronger Leaf motor.

Maybe when you unbolt the gearbox it has the same bolt pattern as a small block ford...? 😁


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

That is very compelling. If it's really in the $5k price range that's just a bargain IMO.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

$4k - ELUMINATOR MACH E ELECTRIC MOTOR


----------



## Mojave (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow, $3,900!

Ford Performance Parts is proud to offer the Eluminator!!! This electric motor is from the 2021 Mustang Mach E GT. 
Peak power: 210kW (281hp)
Peak torque: 430Nm (317 lb/ft)
Max speed: 13,800rpm
Gear ratio: 9.05:1
Weight: 93kg / 205 lbs

First task is to find what inverter to use with it.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, it seems weird that they wouldn't offer an "ECU" in the same way they offer for their other crate engines...


----------



## Mojave (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm glad to see they are going to make stuff available. Hopefully this is just the first of many things...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Mojave said:


> Wow, $3,900!
> 
> Ford Performance Parts is proud to offer the Eluminator!!! This electric motor is from the 2021 Mustang Mach E GT.
> Peak power: 210kW (281hp)
> ...


That would make this the rear motor of the Mach E, which is apparently from BorgWarner. The drawings and gear ratio spec look like the entire rear drive unit, complete with integral reduction gearing and differential, although that torque and speed would be for the bare motor. Note the capped-off axle outputs on each end; this is a coaxial design - the hollow-shaft motor is on the axle line. It would make no sense to offer this as an engine or engine-and-transmission replacement; it would need a suitable subframe to mount it at the driven axle. If you locked out the differential and fed one output to a separate final drive, the gearing would be wildly wrong (assuming you're not going racing on the salt flats).

Munro did a teardown:
Ford Mach-E Rear Motor Teardown and Analysis
... but the Munro vehicle is an AWD, I think Select trim, but not a GT. I don't know if the GT has a different motor at the front, or at the rear, or just the same motors with different inverters or just programming tweaks, but it doesn't look quite like these renderings to me. Sandy was in a "Tesla good, Ford bad" mood that day and criticized essentially everything about the unit, other than the use of planetary reduction gears (the unit uses a compound planetary set), but it's likely a sound design and well constructed.



Mojave said:


> First task is to find what inverter to use with it.


The inverter is mounted right to the drive unit case in rear Mach-E units; it would logically be included with the drive unit, but it is explicitly not included and could not be at the listed US$3,900 price. There isn't even a connector to plug in a cable to an inverter in the stock unit, because prongs from the inverter insert into the motor housing as in a Leaf.

Rationally, Ford should offer an "open" (user programmable) version of the stock inverter for this application.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Tremelune said:


> It's only compelling to me if you can unbolt the final drive and still have 2:1 reduction...Otherwise it's more or less a stronger Leaf motor.
> 
> Maybe when you unbolt the gearbox it has the same bolt pattern as a small block ford...? 😁


The motor, compound planetary reduction gear set, and differential are all coaxial. The reduction is all done by the compound planetary set, not in two stages like a Tesla or Leaf unit, so if you could remove the differential (or replace it with a spool) you would still have 9.05:1 reduction.

You can take the motor guts out of one side of the main housing, or take the gearing out of the other side of the same housing, but you can't separate it into a functional motor and a separated gearbox. The Leaf is unusual in that respect.

This is from BorgWarner. You could just by an HVH motor from them, but it would cost far more than US$3,900.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Ford has a walled garden, which means we'd need to rent a car and pulling the CAN logs. They could just provide the info...

My query:










The reply, which was pleasantly received within a day or two of my ask:.










It's a big company, set in its ways, so not a surprising, albeit still disappointing, response.

So, barring a turn on a dime, it looks like we're on our own.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

Who...do they expect to buy these things if they won't publish how to use them...?


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Big company. If it's stacked with do nothing career meeting organizers at the top vs visionaries pushing down, the "guardians" act on existing policy.

Like not forwarding upwards (I asked specifically to have my request forwarded to the Global Director of Ford Performance...by name).

Walled gardens.

As a renowned person once said, "forgive them, for they know not what they do"

I'm still trying to bust through to that director by using channels outside Ford, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## dallas_ (Oct 23, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> I'm still trying to bust through to that director by using channels outside Ford, but don't hold your breath.


Any luck on this? 
I've been looking for more info, but have not found much yet.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Nothing but crickets. 

GM seems to at least be coming up with a complete solution - check out May 2022 Hot Rod Magazine for some details.

As far as Eluminator, third party inverter is the only choice right now that I know of.


----------

